# 5O years of marital bliss



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

My wife and I were out celebrating our wedding anniversary last night (no not 50 years). While at dinner my wife informed me that I would be cooking the protein portion for my in-laws 50th wedding anniversary party. Seems they like my BBQ!  There will be close to 100 people and they want simpl;e BBQ picnic fare.

I plan on doing half pulled pork and half pulled chicken (thighs). Right now I plan to do my standard pulled pork recipe with finishing sauces on the side. For the chicken I think that I will either go with Roadside chicken or White BBQ sauce chicken.

As usual all of this will be made in advance and reheated the day of the gathering. Might be able to get a cambro and some chaffing pans out of this!

My wife and sister-in-law are in charge of making slaws and salads. I'll smoke up some cheese and salmon to go along with the other appetizers.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats to you and the In-laws. If anyone can handle this...You can. I love Roadside Chicken and would go that direction...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Congrats to you and the In-laws. If anyone can handle this...You can. I love Roadside Chicken and would go that direction...JJ


Thanks JJ.

Yeah I really like RS chicken too. I'll probably will go that route. Something a little different than the normal pulled chicken with BBQ sauce. And it will go good with the sides we have planned.

Right now we are doing two slaws (my mayo one and my wife's vinegar one),  potato salad, my sister in laws roasted corn salad, and a fruit salad. I'll make Dutch's baked beans or a rendition of them. We'll have cast iron corn bread too.

The appetizer menu is still in progress...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2016)

Sounds like a great meal Case!

I can't think of a better menu, & I know if your involved it will be spectacular!

Judy & I are celebrating our 51st this weekend!

Actually I think we are starting today & probably won't stop until Monday.

Our actual anniversary is on Sun.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like a great meal Case!
> 
> I can't think of a better menu, & I know if your involved it will be spectacular!
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and Judy! Might as well Celebrate it up!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 22, 2016)

Sounds like some matches made in heaven on this thread!  Congrats to all!

Looking forward to seeing this cook too.


----------



## mowin (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow.  50, and 51 yrs.  (Case, you didn't mention how many you survived. :biggrin:).  Congrats to all of you.  

BTW, what is this pulled chicken white sauce your talking about.. sounds interesting.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats on your anniversary and tell your in law's let's have another 50.
Keep us posted on your cook.


----------



## b-one (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations to you and your wife and also to your in-laws.

I wish for both couples many more great years together.

This should be a good smoke, can't wait to see it all done.

I'm thinkin' that you'll have fun with this.

   Ed


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs, DS! Also to your in-laws! (You, too, Al [emoji]128522[/emoji])
It's refreshing to see folks sticking with each other for the long haul.
I'll be watching this cook, for sure...
Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like a great meal Case!
> 
> I can't think of a better menu, & I know if your involved it will be spectacular!
> 
> ...


HA! At YOUR age it's gonna take all weekend to " *Celebrate* " just once!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, sounds like a true family shin-dig ya got going there Case, sounds like a real blast.

Looking forward to some more pics!


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 22, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> HA! At YOUR age it's gonna take all weekend to " *Celebrate* " just once!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny!  I don't care who ya are!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats to all the long term relationships!   It ain't easy!

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey Dirt, sounds like a great menu...  Folks will be happy.....

Al, congrats on the 51st...   I'm darn near there but with 3 different women.....   This last Bride is the best....   29 yrs coming soon...  Damn glad I didn't give up after 2.....


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 23, 2016)

50 years?

100 people?

There are some big challenges, past and present, in those two numbers.

I did the computation for someone wanting to know how many people could be fed from one 8-pound pork butt and, based on the fact that I can get about seven 10-11 oz. vacuum leftover bags, each with enough for two large portions, plus the original meal, my answer was sixteen people per butt. Therefore, I would guess you need to do about five butts, depending on how you figure in the chicken and sides. That's a lot of smoking!!

Good luck with the party, and congratulations on the major milestone. I married late, so I'm a dozen years behind you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2016)

So I have until June to get this done, lol! That's when the party happens. 

I could do all the butts at once in my GOSM, or I could do them in the WSM's. Two in the 18, two in the 14, and two in a mini??? Hmmm should I take the easy route out or mess with charcoal? I may have to make a poll for this one! 

For the chicken I'll be doing boneless, skinless thighs. I can get them at a decent price. There is almost no reduction from raw weight to cooked when doing these. At least that's been my experience in the past. 

Now Appetizers. It has been requested that the appetizers not be smoked and all need to be cold (cheese and salmon are okay). Will be working on these over the next few weeks. Already doing Caprese salad skewers. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 23, 2016)

I love slaw with anything smoked. I think you said you already have a recipe. Here's one I developed over the past few years. It is nothing hugely different from recipes you've already seen, except that I use yellow mustard in place of much of the mayonnaise. I'm not a big mayo fan, but I don't like slaw that is just vinegar and sugar. I do, however, like a fair amount of sugar.

Note that I don't use any salt. It draws out too much moisture and makes the slaw too mushy for my tastes. Instead, I add it just before I eat it.

This recipe is scaled for two people.

*John's Cole Slaw*

½     Head cabbage shredded

1      small carrot, shredded

1      small green onion, sliced thin

2-3  tablespoons sugar

2-3  tablespoons cider vinegar

1      tablespoons mayonnaise

1½   teaspoon yellow mustard

¼     teaspoon celery salt

        salt & pepper to taste (don't add salt until serving)


----------



## gary s (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats on their 50th  sounds like fun, hey throw in a brisket or two ??  Just a thought.

Be sure and post Pics.

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2016)

johnmeyer said:


> I love slaw with anything smoked. I think you said you already have a recipe. Here's one I developed over the past few years. It is nothing hugely different from recipes you've already seen, except that I use yellow mustard in place of much of the mayonnaise. I'm not a big mayo fan, but I don't like slaw that is just vinegar and sugar. I do, however, like a fair amount of sugar.
> 
> Note that I don't use any salt. It draws out too much moisture and makes the slaw too mushy for my tastes. Instead, I add it just before I eat it.
> 
> ...


​Sounds good.    Gonna have to try this.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow, happy anniversary to you and you in laws.  Can't wait to see the pics from this cook.  If you are going to mix it up and not go traditional for the pulled chicken, how about @SQWIB's philly style!  I can't get enough of it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2016)

Happy Anniversary Case.  How long?

And to you and Miss Judy too Al.  51 years--that's really impressive!!! 

Miss Linda and I will be celebrating 12 years on Oct 1.  Good Lord.  That means I'd have to live to be 107 to catch up to you and Miss Judy, Al.  Somehow I just don't see that happening.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats to you & your other half Case...  Also to your in-laws upcoming 50th !   Sounds like one hell of a menu you all are gonna have..  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

How about the recipes I am considering for the chicken

1. Roadside chicken:

1 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup veg oil
1/4 cup worcestershire sauce
1 TBS Sea or Kosher salt
1 TBS white sugar
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp celery salt

This yield enough for 2-3 pounds of chicken

Blend everything together, and marinate 2-4 hours. You will need this mixture for basting while cooking.

I'd suggest making a fresh batch and not to use the mix that you used to marinate the chicken in.

2. White BBQ Chicken

1 1/2 cup mayo

1/4 cup apple cider vinegar

1 garlic clove minced

1 tbs coarse ground pepper

1 tbs spicy brown mustard

1 tsp sugar

1 tsp salt

2 tsp horseradish

This yield enough for 2-3 pounds of chicken
 

Blend well Marinate chicken 2-4 hours. apply sauce to chicken while grilling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats to the Inlaws, Case!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I know the Food will be Great !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I can stay above ground for 2 more years, Mrs Bear & I will celebrate our 50th too.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats to the Inlaws, Case!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

I'm sure you'll be above ground so you better start planning the smoke!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm digging the sound of that white BBQ chicken!

50 years?  My inlaws and grandparents did it, but for me to get there I'll have to live for another 35 years!  Not sure she could handle me that long...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

Here's my standard go to slaw recipe, that I'll be serving for the pork and chicken sandwees:

Crispy Slaw:
4 ounces granulated sugar
3/4 cup seasoned rice vinegar
3 cups mayonnaise
1 tablespoon celery seed
1/4 cup capers
1 1/2 tablespoons garlic, finely chopped
1 head Napa cabbage, shredded
1 head Savoy cabbage, shredded
1 cup carrots, julienne


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm digging the sound of that white BBQ chicken!
> 
> 50 years?  My inlaws and grandparents did it, but for me to get there I'll have to live for another 35 years!  Not sure she could handle me that long...


I'm going to prepare a batch of each flavor and serve it to the in-laws. My luck they will split on which one they like better and the whole show will be off!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2017)

Father-in-law pull the beto. Add and pulled pork is off the table!!!

He wants Tri Tip! So pulled chicken and Tri tip it will be!!! I will cook the trip the day of and chicken the day before.  Tri tip will get sliced and into chafing pan for serving. Pulled chicken will also be in chafing pan. 

Now I have to decide how to cook the Tri tip. Feeling the 18" WSM may be the star of this show!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2017)

Okay the day is approaching rapidly! 

All the meat is ordered and I just made a mega batch of the roadside marinade for the chicken. 

The Tri tip will be marinated in Worcestershire. SPOG for the seasoning. 50/50 Kiawe-cherry for the smoke.













IMG_6588.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 4, 2017






I may need more marinade but I'll start with this. I will be making a separate batch just for basting while cooking.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 4, 2017)

You got this Case!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   All of us have your back with any questions that may arise!  

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2017)

Well I have the 40 pounds of Roadside chicken done! 

Now on to the Tri tip! I was going to cook it tomorrow (day if the event). But I have decided to do it tonight. I've decided to use the GOSM and the AmazeN tube with cherry. 

Was only 99 degrees today. Gonna let it cool off a bit then get these the Tri tip into the smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2017)

IMG_6647.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 7, 2017






2 full Pans of roadside chicken, 40 pounds.













IMG_6645.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 7, 2017






40 pounds of Tri tip in the GOSM!


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like a long night...enjoy your smoke!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

Heck.. you bumped forward a year and then another 8 weeks.. I had to go back to collect my thoughts and this shin digs origins [emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 8, 2017)

How did it turn out Case?  

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> How did it turn out Case?
> 
> Mike



Mike everything turned out great. I didn't get any final photos. Only ended up with a half pan of chicken and less than a half pan of Tri tip left over.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mike everything turned out great. I didn't get any final photos. Only ended up with a half pan of chicken and less than a half pan of Tri tip left over.


Awesome Case!  You must have had more then 100 folks to wipe out 80 lbs of BBQ!  "Points" to you for a great in-law anniversary cook!

Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 9, 2017)

Sounds like all went well Case!  Point to the cook!


----------

